# Anyone seen the Tug Sylvia lately?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Guys. I surveyed the area of Tug Sylvia yesterday with my side-scan sonar system. I started my search pattern at the public numbers (30 11.190 N 87 14.070 W) but I did not find anything that looked like a ship. However, I did find a debris field surrounding the area. Some of of the debris pieces were quite large and close to the public number.

Of course it is possible that the tug is there but I did not find it. 

Has anyone out there been diving on Tug Sylvia lately?

Thanks! 
Whack 'um


----------

